# Clock change



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all,

What do I do about the clocks changing? When do I change the time on my pump & how do I work around my basals? Has anyone found this to have an affect on their BG?

Sorry if these are silly questions - this is the first time I've put the time back on my pump, & it seems a bit more problematic than going forward was!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2010)

They don't sound like silly questions to me, especially with something as finely tuned as a pump! I'll leave it to the other pumpers to help you on that one! I remember the first year I was diagnosed, it hadn't even occured to me about the clock change until someone mentioned it on here  As it turned out, I just injected at the normal time - I tend to vary my lantus injection anyway by up to 3 hours, so I didn't suffer any consequences.

Hope it goes well for you - might be worth calling the DSN to see if they have any advice?


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> They don't sound like silly questions to me, especially with something as finely tuned as a pump! I'll leave it to the other pumpers to help you on that one! I remember the first year I was diagnosed, it hadn't even occured to me about the clock change until someone mentioned it on here  As it turned out, I just injected at the normal time - I tend to vary my lantus injection anyway by up to 3 hours, so I didn't suffer any consequences.
> 
> Hope it goes well for you - might be worth calling the DSN to see if they have any advice?



I'm seeing her this afternoon, so will try to remember and mention it (I have umpteen questions for her)!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I'm seeing her this afternoon, so will try to remember and mention it (I have umpteen questions for her)!



Write them down!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Write them down!



I often wonder if I have any common sense at all... Now working on my list of questions. Thanks!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 29, 2010)

I have you have made a good point there Emma , im new to pump to so will look forward to finding out , if you remember to ask will you post what she said Thanks


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 29, 2010)

Eeek, I never even thought about this!!!

I suppose it makes sense to change it at a time when it is least likely to cause havoc! For me that would be somewhere just before lunch.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh bugger i didn't think about that!!!!! Let us know Emma!


----------



## tracey w (Oct 29, 2010)

If i remember rightly.

I just change the time on my pump and handset, will no real effects. After all your basals are set to your body not the time (does that make sense), ie you program a certain amount as per your body not necessarily set in stone times.

Obviously not saying  that it may need tweaking slighty, we are all different, but hope im making some kind of sense.  

Bev help?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 29, 2010)

I change before going to bed, and just keep an eye on my bg the next couple of days, sometimes it needs tweaking other times it doesn't..

The worst bit is remembering to do it, a couple of times I've forgotten


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, would you believe I had my list of questions in front of me but got so carried away discussing other things I completely forgot to ask about this! Apologies to those of you who were hoping for a response 

I'm planning on changing just before bed, as this is when I'm on one of my lowest basals.

The clock change is confusing at the best of times


----------



## ThunderBolt (Oct 30, 2010)

At a guess I'd say to change at the point of day when your basals are at their lowest but NOT overnight. It's only 1 hour as well so shouldn't throw you out too much. I'll keep my eye on this though. Good question!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 30, 2010)

ThunderBolt said:


> At a guess I'd say to change at the point of day when your basals are at their lowest but NOT overnight. It's only 1 hour as well so shouldn't throw you out too much. I'll keep my eye on this though. Good question!



Hmm, maybe just before bed isn't such a good idea. Think I might leave it 'til mid-morning tomorrow, there's no rush.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Oct 30, 2010)

I've not used a pump for yonks so don't let me scare you off it. You'll know a lot more than me about the new ones. It's just that I get a bit over worried about night hypos after some of the ones I've had. 

At least while you're awake you can test and correct without having to break your dream just at the point where you open a door and see a massive... Bugger... Done it again!!!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 31, 2010)

I did it finally ........... i kept changing the timp on the handset and when i saved it it would say time mismatch with pump ..... so after a couple of times my husband said there must be something you need to change on pump too , so went to pump and changed time on that and that changed the time automatically on handset too


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> I did it finally ........... i kept changing the timp on the handset and when i saved it it would say time mismatch with pump ..... so after a couple of times my husband said there must be something you need to change on pump too , so went to pump and changed time on that and that changed the time automatically on handset too



Thank goodness for men, eh?  (ducks and runs! )


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha!

Well, I changed it just before bed after all - getting up would have been confusing with it being 7am but my pump thinking 8am & being on a higher basal, etc...

Woke to BG 11.0. Not too impressed. I suspect it's because I had an extra hour of a lower basal, but then it may just be one of those days.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 31, 2010)

I changed mine last night, slightly up this morning but nothing that I'm worried about...  So well pleased over-all..

Bigpurpleduck

Check what you are like tomorrow and perhaps the next day on your waking BG, it might be that you may have to bring basal rates forward by an hour


----------



## ThunderBolt (Oct 31, 2010)

Blimey...  That's odd that the handset controls everything but the time. I'll have to remember that.

I'm sure things will settle themselves within a day or two. I know it's easy to say in hindsight, but you should have asked a Doctor Who... Knows a bit about time... I'll get my coat!!!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 31, 2010)

Thunderbolt let me get it for you lol he he ha ha


----------



## tracey w (Nov 1, 2010)

I changed mine on going to bed and no ill effects, woke up 7.8 but i slept for 12 hours, think i needed it!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks like I need to do a fasting test to check whether I really need to change my basal or alter my carb ratio for breakfast


----------

